# So, what do we get when we hit 1000 ?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This falls on you Jeff. You were so kind enough to treat us earlier, what could possibly be in store for a milestone like 1000 threads?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Every mod gets a Randall RM-100.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Does that include admins as well?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Admins get the full stacks with two slants and hold the cabs ransom.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can dig that bro


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I be an admin and a mod?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

we hit 1000!!!

I'm a Guitar Lord, do I get something? plz.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe some poutine? More Canadian than cheese sticks.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I'm thinking maybe some poutine? More Canadian than cheese sticks.


can we have some good canadian beer too?:smilie_flagge17:


----------

